# Make your own crossbow



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

More info available if you follow the link.










http://www.dudeworld.com.au/HOWTO.CROSSBOW.HTML


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Don't you have enough weapons already? What's next, a do-it-yourself trebuchet so you can toss hot oil on the masses? :surrender:

PM me your address please so I can avoid your house like the plague! I'd hate to be an incidental casualty.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

The cross bow problem is it firing before you are ready.
Dose this print address this problem?


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would like to have a trebuchet! My plans would involve tossing our cats at the masses. Afterward they would walk back for dinner and then I could reload!


----------

